# Square One order in but the Cardinal Shrimps didn't make it.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry about the shrimps. The idiots at the shipping company broke a couple boxes and put the cadinals with the goldfish so they didn't survive the cold.

Brent.


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Brent, did the killies make it in? I'm interested in purchasing a few pairs.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

That's horrible to hear about the Cardinal shrimp. let us know if you get more in.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That's unfortunate...I guess you can't fully blame the shippers. I wouldn't expect them to be know any better right?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi brent:
do u have the crystal red/black.
thanks
dp


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

moose113 said:


> Hi Brent, did the killies make it in? I'm interested in purchasing a few pairs.


Ya they made it. They're a little small but they're are males and females and they're in good shape.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> hi brent:
> do u have the crystal red/black.
> thanks
> dp


Yup, they made it in and are doing well. Some are better than others but I'm keeping the better ones for the people on here.

Brent.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> That's unfortunate...I guess you can't fully blame the shippers. I wouldn't expect them to be know any better right?


True. I'm still not too happy but I'll try doing another order either next week or the week after. I'll try doing an entire box of just Sulewasi shrimp (150 of them)

Brent.


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Ya they made it. They're a little small but they're are males and females and they're in good shape.


Thanks for responding so quickly Brent! Do you happen to know what location they are from or are they an "aquarium strain"? Also, what days are you working?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> True. I'm still not too happy but I'll try doing another order either next week or the week after. I'll try doing an entire box of just Sulewasi shrimp (150 of them)
> 
> Brent.


It would be great!
I'm thinking about some cardinals and yellow noses.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't think yellow nose shrimps are from Sulawesi/ Celebes island... and probably have different water requirements from Sulawesi shrimps.



igor.kanshyn said:


> It would be great!
> I'm thinking about some cardinals and yellow noses.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Cypher said:


> I don't think yellow nose shrimps are from Sulawesi/ Celebes island... and probably have different water requirements from Sulawesi shrimps.


Actually the Yellow Nose are from Sulawesi.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Matti2uude, can you give me the scientific name? I'm getting a whole lot of different types of shirmp images and names when I google 'yellow nose shrimp'. Also the source of your info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Are you guys referring to Caridina spinata? If so, the accepted common names are "Yellow *Cheek *Shrimp" or "Red Goldflak Shrimp".

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215426

http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/188-Caridina-cf.-spinata-(Red-Goldflake-Shrimp)-sulawesi


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

"Yellow nose shrimps are also called caridina spinata, they are in the same group as yellow cheeks and yellow stripes." taken from the planted tank. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...s/123203-yellow-nose-starry-night-pics-2.html


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's right.
They are one of the variations of 'caridina spinata' species. Spinata can have more or less yellow stripes. Yellow noses have only one small stripe on a back or even no stripes at all.

As I know, there is not a lot of info about how to keep these shrimps, just basic suggestions that are suitable for all sulawesi shrimps.
Look at mine yellow nose shrimp on the video.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya the common names can be very confusing. To me, the 'yellow nose' caridina spinata has a red nose, not yellow LOL. Better to call it yellow nose red bee shrimp, I think that's more accurate.

IMO, Caridina Gracilirostris is better suited to be called 'yellow nose' shrimp. It has a much more "yellow nose" than Caridina spinata. But that's just my opinion.

http://www.aquariophilie62.fr/fiches-crustaces-mollusques/Caridina-gracilirostris-95.html

http://www.aquadebutant.com/les-articles08/topic6754.html

FYI: The accepted common names for Caridina Gracilirostris are: Red Nose Shrimp, Pinocchio shrimp, Rudolf shrimp, Rhino Shrimp, Rocket Shrimp, Red Striped Shrimp


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> True. I'm still not too happy but I'll try doing another order either next week or the week after. I'll try doing an entire box of just Sulewasi shrimp (150 of them)
> 
> Brent.


Did you manage to order the 150 Sulawesi shrimp?


----------

